# Main Salmon Shuttle?



## lindscp (Jul 7, 2010)

I am rafting down the Main Salmon in a couple of weeks and was looking for the names of a good/cheap shuttle service. So far $350 is the best I can do and it seems excessive. Thanks.


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

The shuttle is a very long drive. add the cost of a tank of gas too.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

jpbay said:


> The shuttle is a very long drive.


Yeah, it's nearly 800 miles of driving to do it yourself,lindscp. No joke. 800 miles. So it's really a bargain if you value your time and want to keep your vacation more like a vacation ....and less like work. 

Some MS shuttle visuals...



Plunk it down and enjoy your trip.


----------



## Willc (May 1, 2013)

Blackadar is very good



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

Willc said:


> Blackadar is very good
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Ditto Blackadar


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Blackadar is the best

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Mtroserider (May 11, 2011)

Blackadar


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

4+, or 5, whatever it is for Blackadar.


----------



## Fash (Jul 21, 2010)

FWIW, I've been on three trips where All Rivers Shuttle was used, and no problems. I arranged the shuttle for our last trip a couple weeks ago and they were great to work with.


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

All River Shuttle towed and had repairs done on one of our rigs on a MFS trip this year and they were not even aware of the mechanical issues until they came to drive the rig out. I thought that was top notch service. We have used them several times and never an issue. 


Jim


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

We've been using River Shuttles out of Salmon for many years with no issues. The OP has been given several good choices, but all of them are going to be about the same price. $350ish is the going rate for that particular shuttle. I doubt you'll find one substantially lower.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

yeah there is this little thing called the Frank Church River of No Return Wilderness that gets in the way. It is a very long drive. 

I always tip my drivers ahead of time too. $30 to $40 per rig. Not what you wanted to hear I am sure. But if you do it yourself it is a very beautiful drive through some very scenic parts of Idaho.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Shuttle is both shorter and cheaper if you float North Fork to Riggins.
Plus a few more days on the Rio, always a good thing!


----------



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

We just got off on the 21st. We used Central Idaho River Shuttles for the first time. They were cheaper than Blackadar and River Shuttles who we have used in the past. No issues.
We also took out at Spring Bar, which adds 13 miles to the trip, but it's usually about $25 cheaper than taking out at Cary Creek.


----------



## Fuzzie (Jan 23, 2009)

Blackadar. I have used them twice and am very happy with them. Plus if you are coming from Colorado then you should drive right by their shop. I always prefer handing my keys over a day ahead of time instead of leaving them in the gas cap or whatever... Also worth mentioning, the grocery in Salmon is closed on Sunday. Otherwise, they have everything you need including the "good solid ice" block ice, dry ice and great meat and veggies. Have fun!


----------

